
'We're righting a wrong,' say the artists taking on YouTube - dpwm
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jul/01/were-righting-a-wrong-say-the-artists-taking-on-youtube
======
dpwm
I posted this article because I was absolutely shocked by the level of mental
gymnastics or gross ignorance that could motivate even a propagandist to come
up with such a one-sided, factually anaemic and fundamentally misleading
article on such an important issue for so many on here based in Europe.

